# Anyone Know Of A Good Canner?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I mentioned this on bean thread,but this may need its own thread.

is there any such thign as real steel anymore.I want a canner that won't swell up like a damn ballon and lose water.I'm upset about this now I have to freeze beasn and hope these are'nt full of aluminum.:eyebulge:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I have no idea! 

Reckon you need a new gasket or something? What exactly happened?


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

In your other thread you mention that your pressure canner is made by Mirro. I check the Mirro site and it looks to me like you're using a pressure cooker which can sometimes double as a canner. The fact that the metal got distorted by the heat doesn't surprise me. True purpose pressure canners are built like tanks, pressure cookers are not.

Check out this medium sized All-American pressure canner. It weighs 24 pounds. That's a lot of metal and there is no way that you're every going to get a rounded bottom on this.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

The all american canner is supposedly the best, but it's really expensive. We use a couple of presto canners.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I'll check these out ,thanks yall.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a all american an I wouldn't buy nothin else. Worth ever penny ya spend!

If yer gonna do alotta cannin, spend some money an get a good canner.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I got a all american an I wouldn't buy nothin else. Worth ever penny ya spend!
> 
> If yer gonna do alotta cannin, spend some money an get a good canner.


 What do yall thionk about the All American 14 quart canner?Its #279.00 at Kitchen Crafts?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Please forgive me for slightly hijacking Meerkat...

But are you gentleman saying if we were to intend on canning outside, with propane...possibly....we need to get an All American?

I have a presto and want to start next year canning outside, I'm going to make me a canning kitchen under my back deck, plan was to use turkey fryer or something like that. 

24 pounds, that's heavy! I'm impressed.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> What do yall thionk about the All American 14 quart canner?Its #279.00 at Kitchen Crafts?


Look on amazon, they appear less expensive.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

The all american be a heavy duty canner. Thick walls, no seals, built fer cannin. 

I've had other brands an they work well, BUT, the cadillac be the all american. Ifin I was gonna use any canner on a turkey fryer, it'd be the all american.

Now, the thin bout a turkey fryer, they will put out some serious BTu's, be carefully ta not over heat yer canner, keep the flame down an watch the steam commin out, foller the directions what comes with yer canner. The thin bout them big BTu's be that ya could boil yer canner dry an that ain't good!

I got a 21 quart unit an love it. Ifin yer gonna do a fair amount a cannin, the bigger canner will save ya time.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> The all american be a heavy duty canner. Thick walls, no seals, built fer cannin.
> 
> I've had other brands an they work well, BUT, the cadillac be the all american. Ifin I was gonna use any canner on a turkey fryer, it'd be the all american.
> 
> ...


 You think i could put a piece of grill grate over it if we cut it to size to stop the fire from being so direct? Yes it took all night to can 28 qt.s,we could use emegency money to buy it I guess.I'll go check out amazon.com .:flower:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> What do yall thionk about the All American 14 quart canner?Its #279.00 at Kitchen Crafts?


There is a 21 quart on amazon for 236, free shipping.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ifin ya can't throttle back that burner enough, ya might try some fire brick under the canner. It might be to thick, otherwise, some thick steel plate that'll spread that heat out a bit.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ifin ya can't throttle back that burner enough, ya might try some fire brick under the canner. It might be to thick, otherwise, some thick steel plate that'll spread that heat out a bit.


My husband made some grills out of sheet metal with burners under it, I was about to suggest sheet metal to meerkat.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

DJgang said:


> There is a 21 quart on amazon for 236, free shipping.


 Thank you so much for helping us.But thats the 21 qt,it cans 7 qts.We want the 31 qt I think it is,it cans 14 qt.s at once or 19 pints.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

DJgang said:


> My husband made some grills out of sheet metal with burners under it, I was about to suggest sheet metal to meerkat.


 I made him clean up the ' junk ' now I wish i had some of that'junk'.LOL.We trew away several grills with good grates on them.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Thank you so much for helping us.But thats the 21 qt,it cans 7 qts.We want the 31 qt I think it is,it cans 14 qt.s at once or 19 pints.


Ok sorry, I was going by size not number of quarts, I see what you are saying....so that place you found was probably a good price huh?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

DJgang said:


> Ok sorry, I was going by size not number of quarts, I see what you are saying....so that place you found was probably a good price huh?


 THATS OK,AT LEASST YOU TRIED TO HELP'whoops'caps.

I ordered it.it was 296 total with shipping.There goes most of the well repairs savings,hope it keeps spitting out water until we can find out whats causing it.

We were up till 5 am several weeks ago canning meat.Hubby is disabled so it really hurts him to stay at it like that.And I'm no spring chicken myself.This will save lots of work.

We bought the All American 930 model .Now have to do something about the tailgater or cook on stove top.hope it won't burn up my burners,they are gas grill type.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I got the canner at Emergency Essentials,best deal I found,shipping only 12.99 if over 100.00.6.00 if under.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

FedEx delivered my canner today,it looks great,lot bigger than the pressure cooker canner,but pressure cooker canner was good until this one could be bought.

Thanks for all help in finding one.


----------

